# Ski Wax



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 7, 2011)

What brand do you use and where do you buy it?

I don't race, and ski 2/3 of my days in PA.  

I bought an iron last year that came with 3 different temperatures grades of SWIX CH wax. 

I was happy with the wax, probably because I don't know any better, but was wondering if there is better wax on the market or more affordable wax that works just as well.

thanks

Kevin


----------



## salsgang (Dec 7, 2011)

I use a company called Racewax (www.racewax.com).

As the name implies, they sell a lot of race waxes, but I buy a couple of basic waxes to meet my recreational needs. 

I do a red warm hydrocarbon as my base cleaning wax and then an all-temp rub-on flourocarbon as the primary base wax. 

They are located in PA so you would be supporting your home state!

On my blog I have a ski-tuning video where I demonstrate how I apply the waxes. I am sure everyone has their own method but this works for me. Click here to visit the blog page.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2011)

I've sworn by stunt wax now for about 5 years.  www.stuntwax.com

Developed by a couple of chemists by day/ski patrolers/ski coaches by night.  Very good stuff.  Universal temperature range(and its works quite well across all temp spectrums that I've used it in from below zero to 60 + degrees, manmade snow, powder, wet snow, dry snow, etc.  And even better, you get very good longevity from the wax (you can easily go a full 3 day weekend of 1st chair to last chair, non stop and still have good wax retention in your base) and they DON'T want you to scrape after waxing!  Just iron it in and go!

I have used both their performance wax and race wax in the past and have been very happy with both.  A typical bar will allow me to wax between 10 and 15 pairs of skis (depending on what the ratio of my wife's and my skis to our kids skis is with that bar)


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 7, 2011)

salsgang said:


> I use a company called Racewax (www.racewax.com).
> 
> As the name implies, they sell a lot of race waxes, but I buy a couple of basic waxes to meet my recreational needs.
> 
> ...



I saw they are located in PA, rather close me.  It's too bad they don't have a store front or I'd drive there!

Do you buy their brand or what brands of "basic" waxes do you use?


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 7, 2011)

I use Swix wax and I get all my tuning suppplies and waxes from Artechski (www.artechski.com). One summer, I bought the whole line of Swix CH wax in bulk, a couple bars of Toko universal wax and some Swix base prep waxes. The Swix waxes I use when I get meticulous with my skis and watch the temps. The universal wax I use when friends ask me to tune their skis. I also use them to clean my skis since they're pretty soft. I like Artech's selection and pricing. Very helpful owners too who are willing to talk about tuning the whole afternoon. They'll even throw in some freebies to get you going.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2011)

I use Swix as well and use their basic "cold" wax (recreation) which I have gotten at local stores in large blocks for about $25.00.  I am interested in trying others though....


----------



## salsgang (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I saw they are located in PA, rather close me.  It's too bad they don't have a store front or I'd drive there!
> 
> Do you buy their brand or what brands of "basic" waxes do you use?




I buy the RaceWax Warm Temp Hydrocarbon and the RaceWax All Temp Universal Fluoro. I am no wax theory expert, but I have been very happy with these waxes.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 7, 2011)

salsgang said:


> I buy the RaceWax Warm Temp Hydrocarbon and the RaceWax All Temp Universal Fluoro. I am no wax theory expert, but I have been very happy with these waxes.


+1 for Racewax.com  The all temp flouro is very fast stuff.  My orders arrive in 2 days.  From what I understand, Dr D formulates the waxes himself.


----------



## darent (Dec 8, 2011)

I use Hertel Hot Sause all temp for most days, thye also sell a great spring wax


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 9, 2011)

Swix, Toko or whatever I find on sale. Truth be told, I don't bother waxing much when temperatures are low (below 32 *F). It just doesn't seem to make that much difference to me. Sure, a nice wax job will make for a faster glide, but when it's cold, skis will slide just fine.

Come spring - big difference, a good wax job can make all the difference between smooth running and rough, uneven sliding.


----------



## Bobert540 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have been using Dr. D (Racewax.com) for years with great results. Marc (Dr.D) is a great guy to deal with. If you are looking for a better glide his entry level race waxes are worth checking out. I have used everything from his low end Hydrocarbon to his advanced race waxes.


----------



## Sky (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been using Saucer Wax  https://www.saucerwax.net/

Also tried (starting last year) NOT IRONING.  Stuntwax is a rub on ski-off wax (the one season I used it...I think that's the way it works)

I "crayon" the wax onto the base, drive it in with the wax wizzard http://alpineskituning.com/cms/inde...ts&task=view&id=5&filter_category=2&Itemid=73

The (per the wax wizzard instructions) brush it in.  Last year I invested in Roto Brushes and (aside from the edge tuning I do) I've dropped my ski-prep time SUBSTANTIALLY!

I took my skis back to the guy who tuned them last year (and turned me onto the wax wizzard) and he gave them right back, saying he didn't need to touch them.  Nice Nice!


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 21, 2011)

I use Toko, System 3 and the low flouro  The high flouro is out of my budget but the low flouro is plenty fast as my daughter has posted more then a couple of top 10 VARA SG and GS results.  For the recreational skier the hydrocarbon is great as flouro wax should be stripped after each use as a buildup in the base will actually slow the ski.


----------

